# Mr. Nibbles Has Passed Away ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I've been moping about the loss of Mr. Nibbles all day long but
did want to let people know of his passing since some of you had
actually met His Nibs and spent time with him.

Today was one of those "day of death" days that happen now and
then. It started with the huge shock of finding Mr. Nibbles dead in
his enclosure. He had seemed to be fine when I made my evening
rounds on Saturday and was his usual head bobbing, tail wagging
self. 

Morning rounds also found two pigeons dead .. one totally unexpected
and the other not such a surprise. As the day wore on, another pigeon
expired .. also not unexpected, but given the other losses of the day,
it was a bit tough.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better and happier day.

Here's Mr. Nibbles in happier times:

http://www.rims.net/HisNibs.jpg

and Nibs doing his goodwill ambassador thing at a charity event held
inside Macy's South Coast Plaza. He was hustling people on behalf
of the Lily Sanctuary which is a parrot rescue started and operated
by my friends, Dan and Venette Hill (http://www.lilysanctuary.org).

http://www.rims.net/NibsnMe.jpg

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, while I did not know Mr. Nibbles...I am SO sorry to hear of his passing! Anytime there is a death, expected or UNexpected always brings sorrow. I hope he lived life to the fullest! I know he will continue to "live" with you in your heart, mind and spirit!

HUGS TO YOU!! MY sincerest condolences!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm terribly sorry to hear about Mr. Nibbles and the others What a discouraging and heart wrenching day for you. 

Hugs,


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry Terry...


He sure looks like he was a sweetie, and full of character and fun...


Phil


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry I am sorry*

Mr. Nibbles was a very handsome bird.. How old was he? Take Care 

Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Terry, he is obviously a bird that made his mark on the world ! Sorry about the quiet departure of the pigeons, too.


Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, dear Terry, I am so sorry for the loss of Mr. Nibbles and the poor pigeons.
What a sad day for you. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Mr. Nibbles and the pigeons. You have had quite an emotionally wrenching day. Sending prayers of comfort and for a better day tomorrow.

My heart felt sympathies go out to you, and a big hug.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Our condolences on Mr. Nibbles passing Terry.
So sorry to hear about the pijjies as well.

Let's hope it's a *long, long* time (preferably never) before you have another one of those days.  

"_God Bless you, and your pijjie friends, Mr. Nibbles_."

Cindy & Chuck


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Terry -- You have my deepest sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, my sympathies too. Mr. Nibbles was a gorgeous fellow and I know you'll miss him and the pigeons as well. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww Im so sorry for the passing of Mr.nibbles.  

He was truly a beautiful little guy.

Im hoping he's at rainbow bridge having a good time.

And bless the other little pigeons too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, I'm so sorry.  Expected or not, the death of a loved one is always so hard!! And so many in one day must be heart-breaking. It always seems to me that they go in threes, for some reason. So when I lose one I'm always a little superstitious about which next two it will be. My pijies and I send you a big hug and hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ooooh Terry, I'm so sorry about Mr. Nibbles...he sure looked like such a sweetheart.

And to add to that, the additional deaths of the pigeons....so sorry you had such a terrible day of loss.

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ter,
Big hug and all my love.
Daryl


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Me too Terry... sorry for your losses... too many goodbyes... hugs and good energies coming your way!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, I am so sorry for such a sad day! Mr Nibbles was such a handsome duck and seemed very charismatic. Losing this dear bird in addition to the pigeons must have been very hard. Please be as gentle with yourself as you are with your charges. Take care.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your condolences and kind words. I really do miss Mr. Nibbles and his crazy ways. I don't know how old he was but would guess perhaps 5 or 6 .. not really that old for a pet duck. He came to me as an adult several years ago so could easily be younger or older than my guess.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for you loss Terry, Mr Nibbles' time on this planet was made 1000 times happier living with you! I'm sure he appreciates all you did and the love you showed.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Terry,

I am so sorry for your losses today. 

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Terry, So sorry to hear of Mr. Nibbles Passing and the loss of the pigeons. How awful for you to have to endure such heartache in one day. Mr Nibbles was gorgeous and certainly looks like he was a character to be proud of.

Sending you big hugs,

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again everyone for your kind words. Mr. Nibbles is, indeed, sorely missed, but I do have Fang to take up where Nibs left off .. Fang is another imprinted and fairly psycho duck but he is a Pekin and not a Muscovy.

Terry


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mr Nibbles*

Aww, I was sure sorry to hear this. What a beautiful muscovy drake that Mr. Nibbles was. I am sure he will be sorely missed. My condolences.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

FANG?? Terry? Good heavens! I must see a picture of Fang! How in the world did he get a name like that (psycho nothwithstanding!)

He must be something else!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Tiff and Mr. Flapper and crew. Shi .. here's Fang: http://www.rims.net/2006Jul29/target5.html .. a definite case of looks can be deceiving ..

Terry


----------

